# What does a 12' stock trailer weigh?



## bczoom

A friend of mine has a 12' Corn Pro Stock trailer.

It's the SB-12 here

It has a GVWR of 7000# but we're way off on what we think the trailer weighs empty.

Anyone have an idea of what a trailer like this weighs?


----------



## RoadKing

When I've had questions like this in the past I've just E-Mailed or called the manufacturer. They've always been ready to help with the right answers. It always beat any guess I would've made.


----------



## JRB

You can take it to a truck weight station empty  and they could give you the total weight of the trailer. In New York on custom homemade trailers you have to have it weight from the scales. Just a thought.


----------



## Doc

1200lbs


----------



## jwstewar

My 16' Bison weighs +/- 3000 lbs.


----------



## Doc

My 12' x 6' single axle is right at 950lbs.  It has the fold up gate.    I was adding a couple hundred for the extra axle and tires.


----------



## road squawker

2520 lbs curb weight     http://cornprotrailer.net/bumper-stock-trailers/


SPECIFICATIONS	GAWR	GVWR	Curb wt.*	Payload**	Floor Length	Floor Width	Intr. Height	Ctr. gate
SB-12 6S	                3,500	7,000	2,520	5,180	12"	6'	         6'6"	                 0
SB-14 6S	                3,500	7,000	2,960	4,740	14"	6'	         6'6"	                 1
SB-16 6S	                3,500	7,000	3,120	4,580	16"	6'	         6'6"	                 1
SB-18 6S	                3,500	7,000	3,455	4,245	18"	6'	         6'6"	                 1


----------



## bczoom

_This thread is 10 years old..._


----------



## Doc

whoops.   missed that little detail.


----------



## JimVT

your trailer weight is on the registration  if anyone still cares.


----------



## road squawker

bczoom said:


> _This thread is 10 years old..._



Sayyy Whaaaat???


----------



## jwstewar

Ooops, missed that little detail when I responded. It popped up as new to me...probably because I didn't read it back then because I didn't purchase our stock trailer until 2009. Back in 2006 I had no need for one and never envisioned owning one. Now I'm trying to get my financial affairs in order so that I can afford a larger truck and would like to get about a 40' Living Quarters stock/horse trailer.


----------

